# If you think you are an expert



## Olly Buckle (Jun 1, 2011)

or even if you simply enjoy poetry, read the poems in our latest challenge here:-

http://www.writingforums.com/poetry-challenges/121347-may-june-challenge.html

Then come along and vote here:-

http://www.writingforums.com/poetry-challenges/121719-may-june-challenge-poll.html#post1438309


----------



## candid petunia (Jun 1, 2011)

Hahaha! You're promoting it here?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, this is the poetry forum after all.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Jun 1, 2011)

@ CP: He's been doing for quite some time now.


----------



## candid petunia (Jun 1, 2011)

Since we're talking about the challenge here, and I can't ask this on the poll thread - what's the average number of people who vote every time? Was curious.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Jun 1, 2011)

^ 18 or so? Lemme do the maths. Be back in a couple of minutes.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry for the double post, but I figured the following could use a separate post-box.

DISCLAIMER: The following post contains content that may be attributed to geekiness. All those offended by or just can't stand such display, please stop reading now.

... -_- Obviously, I was bored.

Here's the deal: There are 24 Challenges in the Poetry Challenges boards that have a poll - Yes, I counted them on all the three pages. However, I was obviously not going to count all the voters of all 24 challenges just to get the average, though that would've been the most accurate route. Instead, I'll take numbers from the previous five challenges. The voter turnout are as follows: 15, 17, 26, 19, 16. These numbers are the turnout from the Fashion challenge down to the Early May challenge. Total of these equal 93 voters.

Now, I said earlier that the total has come from only the latest five challenges. Crunching the numbers, we can safely assume that this is just 21% (5/24) of all the actual voters, regardless of whether these voters have voted in just one or in various challenge polls. Having said that, then we can assume that the total number of voters is 93 (21%) x 5 (to make 100%, the extra 5% to account for error tolerance), which is equal to 465 voters.

That means the average voter count is 465 / 24, which is 19.375, +/- 1.


----------



## candid petunia (Jun 1, 2011)

Hahaha! Aww thanks for the doing the maths.  Though only the count would have been enough. _Couple of minutes_? If you didn't do anything else in between, it was half an hour. I feel foolish now.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Jun 1, 2011)

^ My maths skills isn't exactly the sharpest knife in the drawer.


----------



## candid petunia (Jun 1, 2011)

Mine aren't too.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry about this Fuhrer, top right hand corner of the poll it tells you how many people have voted, not everyone casts all three votes, which is why I go on about it every time. Candid P. You can post in the poll thread if you wish, we welcome comments on the poems there as well, when the challenge is in progress you can post in the Bard's Bistro.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Jun 2, 2011)

^ Yep. I counted voter turnout, not votes. This means there's an average of 19 voters per poll, regardless of whether these 19 per poll vote three poems or otherwise. 

Still, thanks for the heads-up! Hopefully, this time'll be different. :thumbl:


----------



## candid petunia (Jun 3, 2011)

I didn't know the polls show how many people have voted. Wouldn't have asked.


----------

